# Nature pure water system



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Been advised ( told ) by the Mrs that we need a Nature pure water filter system installed before we head off to France at the end of July.Will fit it myself ( with a little help from my friends ) Anyone know who,s doing a good deal on these systems ?


Thanks Mark


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have seen them for about £140 at the shows. The Nature Pure importer sells them.

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mark
No i missed one that Stew got (Artona) but none since let me know if you hear of any, I will do the same.

Steve

What date in July are you going?


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Er Why? Nowt wrong with French water and I'd spend the £140 on a bloody good meal/wine. H


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mark

Dare I mention it but Brownhills stock them. I fitted it finally this saturday. Simple to fit and superb in use, we now drink water from the MH main tank rather than having seperate bottles.

There are two systems - 

1) you plumb it straight into the cold water system and all water is filtered
2) you plumb it into your water system but have a seperate tap which means you are only filtering the water you drink.

We have system 2. You will need a 22mm wood drill to make a hole in you worktop for the tap if you go for this one.

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

ps - great tip olley gave me - to fit the tap out remove the sink to give easy access


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

stew,

Is there any trick to get a square cut to the T- pipe to the filter/tap? I'm told there is a special fitting to do this but if I've got it, well I don't get it, so to speak.

Dave


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Mark
Do a search on U.S. Ebay - not a "worldwide search" on U.K. Ebay, you never know your luck.

For the benefit of others who may not know, on U.S. Ebay the selling procedure defaults to the domestic market and items listed will not show up on a worldwide search. Many are under the impression that they cant be bothered to ship overseas, but from my experience this is just not true.
This is how I came by the systems and filters that I passed on.

Just watch out for the shipping costs - it does'nt always make it worthwhile unless your getting a quantity of something.

regards [email protected]


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Dave

Sorry mate not 100% sure what you are asking. 

To plumb the filter kit in I switched off the water pump and drained the water. 

I then cut the water pipe and then rejoined it using the t piece supplied with the kit. I used a couple of jubilee clips to make sure the pipes were not going to come off. 

The pipe supplied then simply screwed into the t piece and then into the inlet of the filter. 

There was then another pipe which went from the outlet of the filter to the tap. 

I then ran water through the system for 15 minutes to ensure any lose particles of manufacture flushed away. Not sure if that was required. 

I am no plumber. Although over the years I have fitted many bathrooms and kitchens I have always had to remedy at least one or two leaks per job :lol: :lol: . I was so impressed with myself that with this there were non  

For some reasons there were no instructions with the kit either so I assume I have sussed it correctly, water tastes good anyway and the filter will only fit one way so that must be right


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stew,

Sounds like you have a different T-piece or sized pipe; mine doesn't screw on but there is a device for keeping the tube erect, as it were, while it is cut.

I'll get around to it one day 

Dave


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Er Why? Nowt wrong with French water and I'd spend the £140 on a bloody good meal/wine. H


Stewarts post below yours explains all. Best £140 I ever spent on spares for the M/H. You can never be to sure what your drinking out of any water mains abroad or even here in some places. The ability to just fill your onboard tank from any supply and drink it straight from the nature pure tap saves an enormous amount of hassle especially so for those people who still insist on filling seperate canisters to drink from or buy bottled water at great expense and cart it from the shops.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tony

It is superb isn't it. I saw the demo at the motorhome shows. They put water with blue dye in it through and it comes out clear the other.

At boat shows they draw water from the canal and filter that into safe drinking water. 


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Our rv has one fitted... I didn't realise until the about the third trip out in it when I saw a picture of the nature pure tap and filter in a magazine and recognised the tap as the one on our sink! What a div huh??!!

But yes, expensive to buy and replace filters, but very nice tasting water and allegedly safe.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Great bit of kit, I was amazed at the dirt in ours when I replaced the filter.. 8O 

Expect to replace the filter every 6 to 9 months or so if fulltiming.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dave if your refering to making a square cut, to break into the main line to fit a T piece, then yes its called a tube/pipe cutter from BQ plumbing dept about £3.99 self explanitory when you see it
Geo


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*Nature Pure*

Hi All,

been full timimg with a Nature Pure for 2 & a bit years. Fantastic! If I were to start all over I'd go for the separate tap, take the plunge & drill the hole in the kitchen worktop. Current install is via the kitchen tap, where, inevitably the flow is slower than normal & can be frustrating when trying to get the temperature right for hand washing!

As regards "drinking" water in France - have you seen the way so many of them shove their toilet cassettes up against the so called "eau potable"?

Anti bacterial wipes & a nature pure for me!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a 1993 Hymer 544.

If I fitted a Nature Pure water filter direct to the main tap in the kitchen area, how will it affect the water pressure? I.E. is there quite a difference or a slight difference?

Is there any other filters available that would do the job without a reduction in the pressure.

Thanking you in anticipation.

regards

Drew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Drew 

You will see no difference when the filter is new but as it clogs up the flow drops off until finally it stops, the filter then needs replacing. 
How long this takes will depend on usage and water quality, our first filter only lasted 8 months, ( fulltiming) Our's is on it's own tap and only used for drinking and making coffee. 

Jim


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If you are a full timer or have plenty of cash then a water filtration system is a good idea. Not being in either of these categories I merely buy a five liter bottle of water for tea/coffee and cooking purposes. My fresh water system is for cleaing, and being a confirmed caravan/m/h site user, I utilise site facilities to the full.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Suspect water on some sites*

Hiya Mark, 
We had a Nature pure Water Filter fitted on our last van which we full-timed in.......everything everyone has said so far is right...smashing piece of kit, expensive filters ? ( about £50 twice a year for all drinking water...can't be bad !)....no trekking to the supermercado carrying back Huuuge bottles of heavy water...etc !!

JUST BEWARE ....In a couple of sites in Spain the water is de-salinated & one thing this filter will not remove is salt....I now have to smell (& taste) water straight from a site tap before Gordon will fill the vehicle........We had to do a lot of clothes washing to use up the tankful that we had put on the night before, Phew !!

Jen


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Suspect water on some sites*



smithies said:


> JUST BEWARE ....In a couple of sites in Spain the water is de-salinated & one thing this filter will not remove is salt....


Hi Jen

This clarifies your previous post were you stated that Nature Pure didn't work on desalinated water.. which is misleading. 
Correct, it won't remove the salt from contaminated desalinated water but it will still remove the bacteria and viruses. 
Desalinated water should have absolutely no salt in it.. not that you can taste anyway.. a wise precaution to taste first if you suspect it's from this source..

Jim


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Surely de-salinated water has had all the salt removed from it by it's very nature. :? 

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

ianhibs said:


> Surely de-salinated water has had all the salt removed from it by it's very nature. :?
> 
> Ian


Ah yes, but de sal equipment can malfuntion if poorly maintained or operated.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I go along with everyone here its the best bit of kit one can buy. As for being expensive not when you consider what E coli ect can do to your hols. I know after spending 5 days in hospital on a drip, not much fun. 
I've even bought the portable kit for use when we are out hill walking, just fill it from any old stream and drink away, great.
Wobby


----------

